# Car Trailers



## scarampi (Aug 29, 2014)

Good morning, can anybody offer advice on the following; I am thinking of having a towbar fitted to my car, which is Italian registered. The procedure for this is clear to me regarding a revision for the car and a change to the insurance policy. The confusion starts with buying and legally using a Trailer.

I have heard that if you register the trailer only to the plate of the car, then the car can only be sold with the trailer. I have also heard that to avoid this, you have to independently register the Trailer with it's own plate (no matter what size) and also attach a plate matching the car?

Has anyone any understanding of correct procedures/information and ideas of costs?
Regards


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

scarampi said:


> Good morning, can anybody offer advice on the following; I am thinking of having a towbar fitted to my car, which is Italian registered. The procedure for this is clear to me regarding a revision for the car and a change to the insurance policy. The confusion starts with buying and legally using a Trailer.
> 
> I have heard that if you register the trailer only to the plate of the car, then the car can only be sold with the trailer. I have also heard that to avoid this, you have to independently register the Trailer with it's own plate (no matter what size) and also attach a plate matching the car?
> 
> ...


it is a verry complicated process , it cost a fortune my trailer has a seprate reg no and if i sell it the buyer has to pay pasargo about 500 eros so the trailer will rot were it lays as no body is going to pay this 

the trailor has its own no plate . also i can not sell my car with the tow ball fitted . its a mine feild but then again its italy ask at your local aci ofice good luck


----------



## scarampi (Aug 29, 2014)

*trailer*



pudd 2 said:


> it is a verry complicated process , it cost a fortune my trailer has a seprate reg no and if i sell it the buyer has to pay pasargo about 500 eros so the trailer will rot were it lays as no body is going to pay this
> 
> the trailor has its own no plate . also i can not sell my car with the tow ball fitted . its a mine feild but then again its italy ask at your local aci ofice good luck


Many thanks for this info. I only wish we had a "UK Halfords" type set up here where you have a bar fitted whilst you choose your new Trailer!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

scarampi said:


> Many thanks for this info. I only wish we had a "UK Halfords" type set up here where you have a bar fitted whilst you choose your new Trailer!


dont we all it took me three weeks , lots of sweat and blood and total of 1700 eros to get a small trailer , and tow bar fitted 

the bar took two days to fit the local garage had nevver done it before 

then it had to be wired one day while i waited as the electrician asks passers by were the wires should go 

then 5 days trying to get an apointment at the local mod place 

i arived six men triying to find vin no of my car while lorrys backed up for miles 

found it every body was happy , gave the new tow ball a wiggle job done 


then pick up new nunber plates 200 eros allso pick up log book of trailer 


Would i do it again no way


----------



## scarampi (Aug 29, 2014)

*trailer*

with this sort of detail in mind - reckon i'll think again about getting one sorted!!


----------



## Mozella (Nov 30, 2013)

The first time I just hired a mechanic to install the tow bar, certify it, hire the electrician to certify the wiring, and give me the documents necessary to have it inspected by the MOT folks. The tow hitch and associated process cost me a fortune, but don't do what I did in an attempt to save money. 

On my second car I bought a certified hitch and installed it myself. Then, thinking I could get a mechanic to sign off on it and then clear me to drive it to the MOT for a final inspection and approval, I hit a wall of bureaucracy which was a real nightmare. 

Prepare your self for spending a LOT of money, spending a LOT of time, and driving a LOT of miles before the project is complete.

My small motorcycle trailer had it's own license plate and a repeater plate matching my car. I don't recall a lot of unnecessary expense or restrictions associated with the trailer. It has it's own Liberetto but not a certificate of ownership or whatever the official name of the title is.

Good luck.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Mozella said:


> The first time I just hired a mechanic to install the tow bar, certify it, hire the electrician to certify the wiring, and give me the documents necessary to have it inspected by the MOT folks. The tow hitch and associated process cost me a fortune, but don't do what I did in an attempt to save money.
> 
> On my second car I bought a certified hitch and installed it myself. Then, thinking I could get a mechanic to sign off on it and then clear me to drive it to the MOT for a final inspection and approval, I hit a wall of bureaucracy which was a real nightmare.
> 
> ...


yep all true , best buy your self a pick up and save your self lots of money and lots of hassel


----------



## scarampi (Aug 29, 2014)

Many thanks for this detail information, it has confirmed what others have told me - A Nightmare !!

I think Pudd2 's idea of buying a pickup is a much easier solution.

Regards


----------

